# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  NHL Playoffs

## jar77

Staying at the Sunset Beach Resort during the most important time of year NHL PLAYOFFS.  Where can I catch the Bruins game?  Thinking Maragaritaville or the Tilted Kilt.  Any other possibilities?

----------


## jar77

looks like the twisted kilt is no more ill be at Biggs BBQ thursday night for the Bruins.

----------


## Patricia

Beat the Deadwings!!!

----------


## jar77

Done and Done.  Sunset Beach Resort put it on for me.

----------

